# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Самоучители по 1С Предприятие 8.1

## Alek-nn

*Экспресс видеокурс 1С Управление торговлей 8.0/8.1* 

*Скачать / Зеркало*

*Год выпуска: 2010
Язык: русский
Таблетка: не требуется

Описание:
В этом видеокурсе расказывается как работать с программой 1С Управление Торговлей 8.0/8.1

Содержание:
1.Запуск приложения и его вид
2.Определение интерфейса и задание прав пользователя
3.Главное меню программы
4.Панели инструментов
5.Классификаторы
6.Заполнение классификаторов
7.Адресный классификатор
8.Сведения об организации
9.Подразделения организации
10.Физические лица*

----------

lis1967 (03.11.2011), nadin0609 (16.01.2012), Екатерина22 (09.03.2013)

----------


## maxilove

В пособии рассматривается технология ведения бухгалтерского 
и налогового учета с помощью программы 1С Бухгалтерия 8. 
Большое внимание уделено вопросам подготовки программы к эксплуатации, 
документооборота,организа  ии и технологии ведения учета на отдельных участках,
обобщения учетных данных и формирования результатной
информации для внутренних и внешних пользователей.
*СКАЧАТЬ / ЗЕРКАЛО*

----------

ahmlil (14.01.2012)

----------


## Alek-nn

*Экспресс видеокурс - Интерактивный Самоучитель - 1С Предприятие 8.0 Управление персоналом (2010) 

Скачать / Зеркало

Год выпуска: 2010
Язык: русский
Таблетка: не требуется

Описание:
Данный самоучитель предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1С: Предприятие 8.0. Управление персоналом и желает научиться использовать ее функции и возможности для плодотворной работы. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.

Содержание:
1.Запуск программы
2.Панель инструментов
3.Выбор пользовательского интерфейса
4.Настройка параметров системы
5.Начальное заполнение информационной базы
6.Структура справочника
7.Справочник подразделений предприятия
8.Справочник должностей предприятия
9.Справочник территорий предприятия
10.Справочник помещений предприятия

Видео кодек: Flash
Видео: Flash SWF 800x600
Аудио: Flash Русский*

----------


## maxilove

Формат: DjVu, Отсканированные страницы
Год выпуска: 2006
Автор: Рязанцева, Н. А
Жанр: Учебная литература
Издательство: СПб.: БХВ Петербург
Количество страниц: 708
Описание: Книга посвящена современному ведению бухгалтерского и управленческого учета
в программе "1С:Предприятие 8.0. Управление производственным предприятием". 
Излагаются принципы работы системы с учетом всех нормативных требований. 
Представлены сведения об автоматизированном формировании бухгалтерских проводок и аналитических
отчетов широкого спектра, ведение первичной документации и многое другое.
Обсуждаются схемы движения документов во всех разделах
бухгалтерского и налогового учета. Изложение материала сопровождается практическими примерами,
позволяющими быстрее понять и усвоить приемы и методы работы с программой, рассматриваются типичные ошибки
и затруднения, которые могут возникнуть у пользователей.

*СКАЧАТЬ / ЗЕРКАЛО*

*Практика бухгалтерского учета в программе 1С Бухгалтерия 8.1*


Автор: А.А. Заика
Название: Практика бухгалтерского учета в программе 1С Бухгалтерия 8.1
Год: 2010
Отрасль (жанр): Справочный материал
Язык: Русский
Формат: PDF



*СКАЧАТЬ / ЗЕРКАЛО*
*
Экспресс видеокурс - 1C Предприятие 8.1. Бухгалтерия предприятия (2009) PC*


Экспресс видеокурс - 1C Предприятие 8.1. Бухгалтерия предприятия (2009) PC

Производитель: TeachVideo
Год выпуска: 2009
Язык: русский
Таблетка: не требуется

Описание:
Данный обучающий видеокурс расскажет вам об особенностях конфигурации 
“Бухгалтерия предприятия” программы 1C: Предприятие 8.1. 
Это видеопособие будет полезно как начинающим пользователям 1С, так и уже опытным!


*СКАЧАТЬ / ЗЕРКАЛО*

----------


## kdvdima

*Экспресс видеокурс 1С Управление торговлей 8.1*
http://file-bit.net/bcopqelep3ob/1__...r_8.1.exe.html
Год выпуска: 2010
Язык: русский
Таблетка: не требуется
Описание:
В этом видеокурсе расказывается как работать с программой 1С Управление Торговлей 8.0/8.1
Содержание:
1.Запуск приложения и его вид
2.Определение интерфейса и задание прав пользователя
3.Главное меню программы
4.Панели инструментов
5.Классификаторы
6.Заполнение классификаторов
7.Адресный классификатор
8.Сведения об организации
9.Подразделения организации
10.Физические лица

----------


## Alek-nn

*Эффективная работа с 1С: предприятием 8.0

Скачать / Зеркало

Интерактивный обучающий курс по работе пользователя с интерфейсом 1С: предприятия 8.0*




*Экспресс видеокурс - 1С Предприятие 8.0
Управление проиводством (2010)**

Скачать / Зеркало

Год выпуска: 2010
Язык: русский
Таблетка: не требуется

Описание:
Данный самоучитель предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1С: Предприятие 8.0. Управление производственным предприятием и желает научиться использовать ее функции и возможности для плодотворной работы. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.

Содержание:
1.Запуск программы
2.Главное меню. Панели инструментов
3.Получение справочной информации
4.Настройка параметров пользователя
5.Настройка параметров предприятия
6.Учетная политика
7.Настройка общих параметров. Константы
8.Управление итогами. Календарь
9.Журнал проводок. Журнал операций
10.Работа с документами

Видео кодек: Flash
Видео: Flash SWF 800x600
Аудио: Flash Русский*

----------


## kdvdima

Эффективная работа с 1С: предприятием 8.0
интерактивный обучающий курс по работе пользователя с интерфейсом 1С: предприятия 8.0
Экспресс видеокурс - 1С Предприятие 8.0
Управление проиводством (2010)
Год выпуска: 2010
Язык: русский
Таблетка: не требуется

Описание:
Данный самоучитель предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1С: Предприятие 8.0. Управление производственным предприятием и желает научиться использовать ее функции и возможности для плодотворной работы. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.

Содержание:
1.Запуск программы
2.Главное меню. Панели инструментов
3.Получение справочной информации
4.Настройка параметров пользователя
5.Настройка параметров предприятия
6.Учетная политика
7.Настройка общих параметров. Константы
8.Управление итогами. Календарь
9.Журнал проводок. Журнал операций
10.Работа с документами
Видео кодек: Flash
Видео: Flash SWF 800x600
Аудио: Flash Русский                                              http://file-bit.net/ukmlx0yg8aan/1C80VIDEO02.mdx.html

----------


## maxilove

Пособие предназначено для бухгалтеров, пользователей персональных компьютеров и руководителей фирм,
 работников складов и кадровых служб, менеджеров предприятий, решающих задачи планирования закупок и продаж,
 управления поставками, взаиморасчетов с контрагентами, анализирующих товарооборот торгового предприятия, 
а также для студентов высших и средних специальных учебных заведений. 

Книга будет исключительно полезна программистам, администраторам сетей, специалистам по внедрению, желающим 
самостоятельно разобраться в оперативном учете и освоить основные принципы работы, настройки и эксплуатации системы 
«1С:Предприятие 8.1». Пособие также можно использовать на учебных курсах по эксплуатации конфигурации 1С: Управление торговлей
 в среде «1С:Предприятие 8» (в том числе «1С:Предприятие 8.1»).
Филимонова Е.В.

Издательство: Эксмо; Москва
Год издания: 2010

*СКАЧАТЬ / ЗЕРКАЛО*

----------


## Alek-nn

*1C Бухгалтерия - Самоучитель 1С: Предприятие 8.0. Управление персоналом

Скачать

 	Данный самоучитель предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1С: Предприятие 8.0. Управление персоналом и желает научиться использовать ее функции и возможности для плодотворной работы. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.*



* 1C Бухгалтерия - Самоучитель 1С: Предприятие 8.0. Управление производством

Скачать

 	Данный самоучитель предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1С: Предприятие 8.0. Управление производственным предприятием и желает научиться использовать ее функции и возможности для плодотворной работы. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.*



*1C Бухгалтерия - Интерактивный самоучитель 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.0. Практические уроки

Скачать

 	Данный интерактивный самоучитель 1С. 1С Бухгалтерия 8.0. практические уроки предназначен как для начинающих бухгалтеров, так и для продвинутых пользователей программы. Вы изучите план счетов, порядок заполнения параметров учетной политики и данных о товарах и услугах. Журнал проводок и операций, покупка и продажа товаров и многое другое. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.*



*1C Бухгалтерия - Интерактивный самоучитель 1С: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8.0. Практические уроки

Скачать

 	Данный самоучитель предназначен как для начинающих бухгалтеров, так и для продвинутых пользователей программы. С помощью этого курса Вы научитесь рассчитывать и начислять зарплату физическому лицу, начислять отпускные и больничные и работать со многими другими документами. Вы подробно изучите как управлять персоналом начиная от проведения аттестации и заканчивая прохождением курса обучения, а так же планированию занятий. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, дают возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.*



*1C Бухгалтерия - Интерактивный Самоучитель - 1С Предприятие 8.0 Практические уроки

Скачать

 	Данный самоучитель 1С. Предприятие 8.0. Управление производственным предприятием. Практические уроки предназначен как для начинающих бухгалтеров, так и для продвинутых пользователей программы. С помощью этого курса Вы научитесь рассчитывать цены и скидки, настраивать параметры печати, устанавливать скидки номенклатуры и многому другому. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.*



* 1C Бухгалтерия - Интерактивный самоучитель 1С: Предприятие 8.0. Управление производственным предприятием. Практические уроки

Скачать

 	Данный самоучитель 1С. Предприятие 8.0. Управление производственным предприятием. Практические уроки предназначен как для начинающих бухгалтеров, так и для продвинутых пользователей программы. С помощью этого курса Вы научитесь рассчитывать цены и скидки, настраивать параметры печати, устанавливать скидки номенклатуры и многому другому. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.*



*1C Бухгалтерия - Интерактивный самоучитель 1С: Управление торговлей 8.0. Практические уроки

Скачать

 	Данный интерактивный самоучитель предназначен как для начинающих менеджеров торговых предприятий, так и для продвинутых пользователей программы. Вы изучите заполнение параметров учетной политики и данных о товарах. Работу по оформлению документов, формирование отчетности, работу со складом и формирование цен, а так же многое другое. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.*



*1C Бухгалтерия - Самоучитель 1С: Предприятие 8.0. Бухгалтерия предприятия

Скачать

 	Данный самоучитель 1С. Предприятие 8.0. Управление производственным предприятием. Практические уроки предназначен как для начинающих бухгалтеров, так и для продвинутых пользователей программы. С помощью этого курса Вы научитесь рассчитывать цены и скидки, настраивать параметры печати, устанавливать скидки номенклатуры и многому другому. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.*



* 1C Бухгалтерия - 1С Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8.1. Обучающий видеокурс

Скачать

 	Данный обучающий видеокурс расскажет вам об особенностях конфигурации "Зарплата и управления персоналом" программы 1C: Предприятие 8.1. Это видеопособие будет полезно как начинающим пользователям 1С, так и уже опытным Предприятие "Зарплата и управление персоналом" грамотно и безошибочно вести кадровый учет организации, в которой вы работаете, как не ошибиться при начислении средств сотрудникам, а также как программно систематизировать рабочие графики, графики отпусков и командировок*



* 1C Бухгалтерия - 1C: Предприятие 8.1. Бухгалтерия предприятия. Обучающий видеокурс

Скачать

 	Этот видеокурс поможет освоить систему автоматизации бухгалтерского и налогового учета. В доступной форме рассказывается о подготовке обязательной отчетности в организациях, осуществляющих любые формы коммерческой деятельности: оптовую, розничную, а также комиссионную торговлю (включая субкомиссию), оказание услуг, производство и т.д. Из наших уроков вы узнаете об изменениях по сравнению с предыдущей версией: новые системы учета (партионный, опциональный аналитический по местам хранения, учет деятельности индивидуальных предпринимателей, применяющих упрощенную систему налогообложения), расширенные настройки типовых действий и многое другое.*



* 1C Бухгалтерия - 1C: Упрощенка 8.0-8.1. Обучающий видеокурс

Скачать

 	Видеокурс представляет собой наглядное пособие по 1C: Упрощенка 8.0-8.1. Этот продукт специально разработан для организаций и индивидуальных предпринимателей, переведенных на упрощенную систему налогообложения (УСН). Мы постарались дать ответы на все вопросы, возникающие при работе с этой системой. С нашим видеокурсом вы научитесь правильно пользоваться системой, разберетесь в том, как не потерять право на "упрощенку" и остаться с прибылью.*



*1C Бухгалтерия - 1С: Управление торговлей 8.0/8.1

Скачать

 	Управлять торговлей на современном уровне теперь удобно и просто. Данный видеокурс по программе 1С: Управление торговлей 8.0/8.1 предназначен как для начинающих менеджеров торговых предприятий, так и для продвинутых пользователей программы. Вы изучите планирование продаж и закупок, гибкую схему ценообразования, систему формирования отчетности, заполнение параметров учетной политики и данных о товарах и многое другое. Учитесь вместе с нами*

----------

sava.str (11.01.2012), Solovey Razboy (10.10.2011), valanord (21.07.2011)

----------


## Венера_

Ищу руководство пользователя 1С ЗИК бюджетного учреждения 8
Помогите, пожалуйста...

----------


## Кухар Владимир

Видеоурок  адресован в первую очередь тем, кто планирует связать свою деятельность с разработкой прикладных решений в системе 1СПредприятие 8, а также всем, кто хотел бы самостоятельно, в живую попробовать, насколько это интересно и увлекательно - создавать программы автоматизации с помощью 1С Предприятия 8.


Скачать

----------


## Donid

Ищу руководство пользователя 1С ЗИК бюджетного учреждения 8
Помогите, пожалуйста...

----------


## Alyp

Название: Интерактивный самоучитель 1С: Предприятие 8.0. Управление производственным предприятием. Практические уроки
Издательство: ИДДК
Год: 2009
Качество: отличное
Формат: iso
Язык: русский
Размер: 265 МБ

Описание: Данный самоучитель предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1С: Предприятие 8.0. Управление производственным предприятием и желает научиться использовать ее функции и возможности для плодотворной работы. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, дают возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе и помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.
Зеркало1
Зеркало2

----------


## stimkzn

*Комплект вопросов сертификационного
экзамена на знание основных механизмов платформы «1С: Предприятие 8» с ответами*

Содержание
Тема 1.	Общие механизмы, понятия и термины	2
Тема 2.	Редакторы и инструменты общие	11
Тема 3.	Редакторы и инструменты режима разработки	20
Тема 4.	Конструкторы	30
Тема 5.	Технология разработки	41
Тема 6.	Объектная модель прикладного решения	52
Тема 7.	Табличная модель прикладного решения	61
Тема 8.	Механизмы интеграции и обмена данными	67
Тема 9.	Обслуживание прикладного решения	74
Тема 10.	Интерфейсные механизмы	84
Тема 11.	Механизмы построения отчетности	105
Тема 12.	Механизмы оперативного учета	111
Тема 13.	Объекты и механизмы бухгалтерского учета	125
Тема 14.	Механизмы сложных периодических расчетов	132
скачать

----------


## kaps2

"1С:Бухгалтерия 8.Учебная версия"

У кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста ))))

вот описание http://v8.1c.ru/edu/index.htm?printversion=1

*p.s.* 
непутайте с "1C:Предприятие 8.2.Версия для обучения программированию"

----------


## dozy

> Ищу руководство пользователя 1С ЗИК бюджетного учреждения 8
> Помогите, пожалуйста...


Вот лучшее, что у меня есть:

руководство пользователя 1С ЗИК бюджетного учреждения 8

ссылка1
ссылка2
ссылка3

----------


## Alyp

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана. Учебная версия*
 "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана. Учебная версия" предназначена для освоения программы "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана" и обучения ведению компьютеризированного бухгалтерского учета в системе "1С:Предприятие 8". Предлагаемый продукт позволяет изучить возможности ведения бухгалтерского учета, заложенные в программе "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана", от ввода 
первичных документов и бухгалтерских операций до получения аналитических 
отчетов и подготовки бухгалтерской отчетности, а также быстро приобрести навыки работы с системой программ "1С:Предприятие 8".


Зеркало1
Зеркало2

----------


## s123

Доброго времени суток

*1С Предприятие 8. Ред.1.6. Харитонов С. Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет. 3-е издание*

*1С Предприятие 8. Ред.2.0. Харитонов С. Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет. 4-е издание*

----------


## kaps2

У кого есть 1С:Предприятие 8.1, учебная версия
Нужна платформа старше 8.1.11.67 (желательно посвежее)
Поделитесь пожалуйста если не жалко  ))

----------


## paranorm

Встретил на трекере Название:1С: Предприятие 8.0/8.1. Конфигурация «Зарплата и управление персоналом»
ссылка

----------


## Идея

Всем приветик. Готовлюсь к ЗиУП специалисту. Ищу сообщников.
 Книжка с вопросами имеется. Если у кого-то остались готовые решения - буду очень признательна.
 аська: 196-737-136
 Идея.

----------


## Zokerr

Кто может помочь с программированием и написанием отчетов для 1С 8.1  Может кто ссылку бросит по руководству или где качнуть

----------


## bvn_kam

Для таких сообщений выбирай другие ветки!

----------


## Светялчок

Ищу руководство пользователя 1с 8.1 Камин Расчет зарплаты версия 3.0. Поделитесь, если есть. Спасибо.

----------


## SaniaNET

> 1С Предприятие 8. Ред.2.0. Харитонов С. Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет. 4-е издание


Перезалейте плз.

----------


## 1122031

> Название: Интерактивный самоучитель 1С: Предприятие 8.0. Управление производственным предприятием. Практические уроки
> Издательство: ИДДК
> Год: 2009
> Качество: отличное
> Формат: iso
> Язык: русский
> Размер: 265 МБ
> 
> Описание: Данный самоучитель предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1С: Предприятие 8.0. Управление производственным предприятием и желает научиться использовать ее функции и возможности для плодотворной работы. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, дают возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе и помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.
> ...


перезалейте плиз. пишет нет файлов

----------


## 1122031

Ищется видеокурс: 
 "Экспресс-курс по бюджетированию с применением 1С" либо 
 "Базовый курс по автоматизации бюджетирования" от проекта «Plan-Fact.ru» при участии фирмы «ИТРП».
 Выложите плиз у кого есть. Кто юзал-какие отзывы?

----------


## Alek-nn

*Самоучители по 1С Предприятие 8.2 



"Использование расчетных механизмов на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.2"

Интерактивный обучающий курс

Скачать одним файлом:

Скачать

"Использование расчетных механизмов на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.2"
 Производитель: Павел Чистов
 Язык: русский
 Описание: Полный вебинар и базы каждого дня вебинара, где будут рассмотрены объекты платформы: планы видов расчета, регистры расчета. В рамках вебинара будет "с нуля" создана конфигурация для расчета заработной платы по стандартным алгоритмам расчета: за отработанные дни/часы, процентом от базы, по среднему.
 В вебинаре не будет уделяться внимание работе с формами, реализации защит "от дурака" (таких как деление на ноль, проверка заполнений реквизитов и пр...).
 Также не будет уделяться особого внимания от отличий 8.1 и 8.2. Расчетные механизмы практически не изменились.*

----------

1122031 (22.01.2012)

----------


## Alek-nn

*Материалы Spec8.ru БОЛЕЕ 22 ГБ ОТБОРНЫХ ОБУЧАЮЩИХ КУРСОВ. ЕСТЬ ВСЁ  
Скачать частями:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6
Часть 7
Часть 8
Часть 9
Часть 10
Часть 11
Часть 12
Часть 13
Часть 14
Часть 15
Часть 16
Часть 17
Часть 18
Часть 19*

----------


## Столяр С.

Видеокурс - Профессиональный бухгалтерский и налоговый учет в 1С:Бухгалтерии (редакции 2.0)

http://www.unibytes.com/xD_dQNVSEGwB

----------


## 1122031

*Alek-nn*, благодарю. А алтернативных линков нет?:blush:

----------


## Котова

Готовиться к экзамену Специалист-консультант ЗУП
нужно по книгам Гаряниной, Харитонова

Серия проф. работа

http://www.unibytes.com/YIK3xPWNjiUB

----------


## Столяр С.

Видеокурс "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" по версии 8.1

http://www.unibytes.com/WbnutiMvGYwB


Отдельно курсы Ольги Шерст по БП 2.0

http://www.unibytes.com/xD_dQNVSEGwB

----------


## Котова

Книга - Чистов "Хозяйственные операции в компьютерной бухгалтерии"

http://www.unibytes.com/AekCSzuX_TgB

----------


## igjr125687

ищу методичку самоучитель Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 1.0 (1.0.16.1)
 2008-2009.

----------


## Людамила

Помогите найти какую-нибудь литературу по УСО- управление строительной организацией. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## letvipdep

* 1C Упрощенная система налогообложения  8.0-8.1. Обучающий видеокурс* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

----------


## Кирилл Н.

Курс – Комплексная автоматизация за 20 часов

Часть 1

http://www.unibytes.com/kI1z0lGlyHYLqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2.../KA-1.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S.../KA-1.rar.html 

Часть 2 

http://www.unibytes.com/Edsj62c0NT4Lqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2.../KA-2.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S.../KA-2.rar.html 

Две части одним файлом

http://www.unibytes.com/qPIAI1EnkZYLqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2...BB/KA.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...7D/KA.rar.html

----------


## has1

:cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool:

----------

